# What should I do about selling my rabbit?



## woodleighcreek (May 18, 2011)

I have an 8 week old kit that I plan on selling at a show this weekend. The person who was supposed to buy it never emailed me back about picking it up. We talked about it last weekend and she said she wanted it. If she dosnt email me back should I sell it at the show? She has done alot for me this year, but im afraid if I dont take it to the show and she dosnt pick it up, I wont be able to sell it. What should I do?


----------



## flemish lops (May 18, 2011)

You could ask her to call you, or you could call her that way you could talk things over.


----------



## woodleighcreek (May 18, 2011)

I don't have her phone number, only her email. If she dosnt email me by saturday, should I just sell it to someone else? She didn't put down a deposit.


----------



## flemish lops (May 18, 2011)

chichi56788 said:
			
		

> I don't have her phone number, only her email. If she dosnt email me by saturday, should I just sell it to someone else? She didn't put down a deposit.


If she didn't pay you for the bunny you could write to her saying that you are going to a swap on (swaps date) and if she would like the bunny to please call you before the swap. 

Other then that im not really sure what I would do


----------



## flemish lops (May 19, 2011)

I guess I missed the part about her helping you out this year, If the email sounded like she reallllllly wanted the bunny I guess I would save it. Theres always swaps going on every month/week. You could just take the bunny to the next swap if she does not buy it.


----------



## woodleighcreek (May 19, 2011)

This show is the only show/swap near me until October. I have decided if she dosnt email me by Friday Night, I'm just going to sell it as a lot of people want to buy it. At the last show, someone tried to steal my buck!


----------



## flemish lops (May 19, 2011)

woodleighcreek said:
			
		

> This show is the only show/swap near me until October. I have decided if she dosnt email me by Friday Night, I'm just going to sell it as a lot of people want to buy it. At the last show, someone tried to steal my buck!


If the next swap is that far away then I guess I would bring the bunny to the swap, if its not gone by then. 
 Wow, some one actually tried to steal your buck? Im surprised someone would try doing something like that.
 Im glad you still have your rabbit!


----------



## woodleighcreek (May 19, 2011)

It wasn't another breeder or anything. It was one of the parents of the 
little girls who show pigs. After I said to the daughter she wasn't for sale, her mom came over and tried to take it.


----------



## flemish lops (May 19, 2011)

Wow, thats awfull that some one would try to do that, and an adult yet  . What is happening to honest/good people.


----------



## debiraymond (May 20, 2011)

That behavior is pretty typical actually.  I plan on asking for at least a $50 deposit for each kit.  Non-refundable.  I am fairly new to rabbits, but I know what I have and they are worth it.


----------



## woodleighcreek (May 21, 2011)

debiraymond said:
			
		

> That behavior is pretty typical actually.  I plan on asking for at least a $50 deposit for each kit.  Non-refundable.  I am fairly new to rabbits, but I know what I have and they are worth it.


What kind of rabbits do you raise?


----------



## savingdogs (May 21, 2011)

I was wondering the same thing, that the deposit would be 50 dollars.  

I'm selling bunnies right now and did ask for a deposit from my two buyers I found via internet. One never sent the deposit, but the other did. But the one who did is not returning my messages now? I'm not sure what to do about her bunny either. I did not cash her check luckily. So getting a deposit is not necessarily a way to ensure that people will pick up their bunny on the appropriate day. You would think it would help though.


----------



## RabbitMage (May 21, 2011)

If you take a deposit, be sure to specify it is non-refundable, and put a time limit on things. Rabbits have to be picked up within X number of days, etc.

So if they flake on you, you keep the deposit and put the animal back up for sale.


----------



## dewey (May 21, 2011)

Usually, if someone paid their (non)refundable deposit after agreeing on a pick up date yet does not pick up the rabbit, they lose the deposit.....if you're agreeable to it, you can always agree on new arrangements for pick up (if the rabbit is still available) including a per day fee for care costs if you'd like.  It's common to spell things out clearly upfront, yet you can always still make concessions when you please.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (May 21, 2011)

woodleighcreek said:
			
		

> It wasn't another breeder or anything. It was one of the parents of the
> little girls who show pigs. After I said to the daughter she wasn't for sale, her mom came over and tried to take it.


That's disgusting.


----------



## dewey (May 21, 2011)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> woodleighcreek said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So agree.  

Most people at rabbit shows are great and would never consider such a thing.

OP, that's just outrageous.  How did she try to take it...like stuff it in a purse or something when she thought you weren't looking?  That's so crazy.


----------



## woodleighcreek (May 22, 2011)

dewey said:
			
		

> n.smithurmond said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First her daughter came up to me and asked if it was for sale and when I said no, she went and told her mom I wouldnt sell it to her. When I was helping someone groom their Angora, the mother came up, opened the cage and tried to walk away with the rabbit. Luckily I caught her and got my rabbit.


----------



## dewey (May 22, 2011)

woodleighcreek said:
			
		

> dewey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Incredible!


----------



## woodleighcreek (May 22, 2011)

I know! It was crazy!  at the last show I went to, no one tried to take my rabbits. So all whas good!


----------



## debiraymond (Jun 8, 2011)

woodleighcreek said:
			
		

> debiraymond said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


French Angoras.  The sire and dam are both grand champions.  I never even thought about how $50 may look like a lot!!!!    Of course if none of the kits were quality (I doubt that would happen) I would refund the money.  Both parents are really quality, gorgeous rabbits.


----------

